# Might try spl for my first time.



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Went to a sq/spl show yesterday and I was the only one for sq. So me being me thought i'd whip up a box for poops and giggles for the next show next month. I have 600x1 @ 4 ohms and a hatch. I really would love to use a pair of funky pups but I doubt I will find a set before then.

Anyone have any ideas for real cheap spl? I'm not doing it to win, just to have some fun and maybe laugh a bit.


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

Alpine type r

or even 

Hifonics hfi's 

60 each

HFi12D4 - Hifonics 12" 600 Watt Dual 4 ohm Subwoofer


----------



## 2500hd (Aug 22, 2009)

INFINITY REFERENCE 1252W 12" DUAL COIL SUBWOOFER 1200W

They're cheaper plus they have more excursion and are more sensitive


----------



## SpecV (Mar 26, 2009)

eggyhustles said:


> Alpine type r
> 
> or even
> 
> ...


You can actually find these on eBay for $30 shipped or less. I doubt for that price you need to be worrying about authorized dealers. I ran three of these for a few months and they get loud but not great SQ but that is obviously not a worry. They do take a larger space 2.5 cubic foot ported if I remember correctly.


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

Type R's would be a great choice IMO. I had 2 10's that easily hit the 140's with 1200w.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Buy a Digital Designs 12 incher add a few batteries and a couple of Sundown 3500 D's and win the contest 

*You will crush them !!!*


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

a$$hole said:


> Buy a Digital Designs 12 incher add a few batteries and a couple of Sundown 3500 D's and win the contest
> 
> *You will crush them !!!*


so scrap the sq? lol


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

The Type R 12 is a great SPL sub for the money. What kind of comp is it? DB Drag? IASCA? MECA? I can help you out with an SPL box if need be.


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

Find the pups and you will win no matter what!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> so scrap the sq? lol


Actually NO [ Digital Designs are used by *BigRed* 

He has won SPL and sound quality comps [ you will need to know how to use relays to change your subs from series to parallel, etc.., ].

*It takes commitment and a flare for style*


----------



## dohckiller808 (Sep 15, 2009)

what class are you planning on playing in?


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

SPL is a LOT about how the box is tuned to the car and a LOT about how much power you throw at it, not *so* much about the woofer!

I'm pretty sure, if I wanted to, I could build a box for my subs (that I bought pure for sound quality) that gets pretty loud at a single frequency and not gain *that* much by using other woofers without a more powerfull amp...

Isabelle


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Intent of this class is to bring newcomers to local events and our sport. By developing these three Rookie classes it is our intent to give each and everyone new to this sport a chance of competing without being discouraged from getting beat by someone with much more equipment or a seasoned veteran with a lot of knowledge and experience under their belt. Everyone at events are encouraged to talk with all rookies to make them part of the TEAM NORTHEAST SPL family. Rookies are our future for further growth to make this sport continue for years to come so we ALL can play in the future.

1. Nonmembers - First year “newbies” and vehicles only, as well as individuals that only attend a few local events a year. This can be decided by promoter and/or judges knowledge of competitor. 

Members - Anyone achieving 35 points or more in a single season within Team Northeast SPL in any prior season will no longer be considered a rookie.

Anyone attending events within another organization in any prior season(s) and achieving 35 points or more in a season will not be considered a rookie.

2.

Competitors scores will consist of two 30 second runs. Score will be based on the total average reading of sound from the interior of the vehicle for the entire 30 seconds.
3.

Source of music must be selected from a commercially available album. The official Team Northeast SPL CD is to be used during all multi-point, record, and/or top scoring events. No straight test tones are allowed. Choice of track(s) shall play a full scale of music.
4.

Vehicles must be driven to event on their own power, and not towed to event.


5.

Vehicle must be able to drive into judging lane by its own power.

6.

Prefab boxes and custom built enclosures are allowed up to 3.0 cu' of internal airspace per subwoofer. A single rounded port up to four inches in diameter is allowed for each subwoofer. Slot ports are allowed in any size for each subwoofer.

7.

Windows must be able to move free of any obstruction from fully closed to fully open.

8.

Factory seats and seat belts must be in vehicle and fully operational.

9.

Any cutting of factory sheet metal or plastic paneling to gain more cab area is not permitted in the rookie classes. Examples of this are rear wall truck cut throughs, floor cut downs, side paneling in pickup trucks.

10.

Amplifiers adding up to 2000 watts RMS maximum. Ruling will be done by the manufacture highest RMS rating and/or CEA rating at 12.5 volts.

11.

Unlimited number of capacitors, but no more than a grand total of 5 Farads.

12.

Limit of one original equipment sized battery in the factory location. Battery may be upgraded but it must be the same size or smaller in every dimension as the stock battery. If the tray has been modified to fit the new battery then the competitor will need to be placed in a higher division, at minimum as a Woofer Cooker competitor.
13.

One auxiliary battery in the rear cargo area, no larger than 600 cubic inches in size (H x W X D).

14.

Any battery upgrades in the Rookie division vehicles must be from a product line(s) that are available through standard retail channels for resale to the general public.

15.

Any battery in the vehicle will be considered as part of the charging system even if there are not any visible cables attached to them.

16.

Any non-sealed battery that gives off gases must be enclosed and vented to the outside of the vehicle for your own safety.

17.

All batteries must be securely fastened down.

18.

Voltage at amplifiers may not exceed 14.7 volts with vehicle running or shut off during a scoring run.

19.

Any competitor exceeding 140db while sitting inside vehicle must use protective ear protection. Any competitors exceeding a 150db will be asked to control their system from outside the vehicle, whether it is by remote or some other type of means to control the sound. Infared repeaters are available to allow addition range of wireless remotes. Once the car has registered a 150db reading at the event you will be asked to control the vehicle from the exterior on any additional runs. Any score of greater than 149.9db while inside vehicle for a second time at the same event will result in a score of a Zero. The intent of this rule is for your own safety. Headphones don’t protect your chest, heart and lungs!

20.

External stereo podiums are not allowed in any of the Rookie classes. Radio must remain in stock location or somewhere in the dashboard in a secure and safe location.

21.

Competitor may have up to ten persons holding vehicle during test runs, at least one foot of each person must remain on the ground during the entire testing runs.

22.

A total of only one person is allowed inside vehicle during testing run. Person must be properly seated in one of the front seats, or front bench seat.

23.

Sound deadening may be used throughout entire car up to ¼ inch thick per panel.

24.

Competitor shall be granted at least two runs per event. Three Additional runs may be granted by the promoter or host of event for a fee of $5 per extra run based on time, weather, and so forth.

25.

In pickup applications, speaker enclosures may not extend higher than the lowest point of the rear window glass in all truck applications. The enclosure itself along with any equipment attached to it may not be any taller than 25 inches total. Enclosure as well as any equipment attached to it must not extend forward of the rear wall more than 25 inches. Enclosure must be securely fastened for safety reasons.
26.

Enclosures and all other stereo related equipment in other type of vehicle other than pickup trucks may not be taller than 25 inches from the lowest point of the floor in the trunk and/or cargo area. Unlike pickup trucks, equipment can raise above the bottom edge of the rear window in SUV or hatch back type vehicles. This includes anything and everything attached to the enclosure. Examples of attachments are amplifiers, speakers, speaker wires, power wires, lighting, carpet, vinyl, suede, plastic, sound deadening, wire, sting ray, snake skin, ash trays, televisions, antennas, satellite dishes, GPS units, computers, alarm or remote start modules, coolers, refrigerator, freezers, laptops, trophies, felt, polyester, cotton, crossovers, equalizers, sound processors, speaker grills, power cells, batteries, caps, legs, props, amp racks, pens, pencils, markers, paper, gift cards, food, drinks, seats, floor buildups, 50/50 tickets, etc... All stereo equipment as well as power storage devices must remain within the cargo area or trunk. No stereo equipment or power storage devices may ever be forward of the "B" pillar at any time.
27.

Factory seals and gaskets must be in place in all doors, trunks, hatches, etc….
28.

Windows must be able to move free of any obstruction from fully closed to fully open.
29. Nothing may interfere with the correct placement of the measuring device and its placement jig.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*Bwa Ha ha Ha ^^^^^* 

Go for it ! [ # 21 has all sorts of implications , as far as competitors go ].

Seriously though, if no one can sit on the roof it will flex = *lower Sound Pressure Level*


----------

